# Suche Probefahrtmöglichkeit - Slide AM Größe S und M im Raum Heilbronn/Stuttgart



## dh-noob (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon oben erwähnt will ich mir ein Slide AM Kaufen. Allerdings bin ich mit meiner Körpergröße von 1,70 m etwas zwischen den Rahmengrößen und daher etwas unentschlossen. 
Deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen ein paar Testmeter fahren zu können.
Vielen Dank
Grüße Daniel


----------



## LotusElise (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
ich bekomme das erste 2012 zur Auslieferung kommende Slide AM 10.0 in 18", Lierfertermin angeblich Februar. Falls Du dann noch Interesse hast, kannst Du natürlich gerne mal testen, ich wohne in Gerlingen.
Mit meinen 1,75m und Schrittlänge 80cm hatte ich ein 2011er ausprobiert. Mir passen die 18" perfekt, 16" wäre zwar noch niedriger, aber deutlich zu kurz für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke fürs Angebot. Ich habe die selbe Schrittlänge, bei 1,70m. Mein XC-Hardtail hat ein effektives Oberrohr von ca. 570mm, sodass ich wohl sehr sicher das Slide in 16" nehme, denn auf meinem XC-Bike liege ich schon sehr auf dem Lenker. Mein Oberkörper ist wohl eher etwas kürzer....


----------



## Mahe5 (9. Januar 2012)

Gibt es jemand mit einem 20" Slide in Suttgart/umgebung?


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, in Reutlingen...


----------

